
Cheat Code: a jQuery Plugin - soundsop
http://www.trovster.com/lab/plugins/cheat-code/
======
mnemonik
When I found out that facebook has an easter egg like this
(<http://www.manu-j.com/blog/cool-easter-egg-in-facebook/257/>) I was
surprised. Is it worth paying the extra bandwidth for a joke that 99% of users
don't even know about and the other 1% will try once and never again?

That bandwidth has to be expensive when you are dealing with facebook crowds.

------
Sephr
The `code` parameter should take an array literal (which is then converted
with `.toString()`, as `Array.prototype.toString()` might not always return a
certain string.

Edit: Why is my markdown literal not being converted? _foo_ __bar__, and
[baz](#up_606627).

~~~
DLWormwood
Hacker News doesn't support the full Markdown spec; only a couple of the more
_common_ features...

------
needsomehelp
Funny, I had been thinking for years that the Konami code ended in "a b" not
"b a"

